# Successful Carseat Rodeo-3 across in a prius



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh it has taken many different seats but this morning i was finally able to successfully install three seats across in my 08 prius.

DD 1 is in a booster, her monteray didn't work so we borrowed the seat she uses in my moms car it is a evenflo big kid booster and is about the same size as a turbobooster. I think i will buy the turbobooster for her as I can't find much information about the big kid booster from evenflo it appears to be somewhat new. The thing I do like about the evenflo is that the armrests can lift up allowing easier access to the buckle.

DD2 is in the center in a radian that we are borrowing from a friend. Their son is now in a booster and I know the history and on the seat.

DS who is due in july will be in a graco snugride behind the driver seat.

I just had to share, most people don't seem to understand my enthusiasm about successful carseat installs. The radian and the snugride touch but both are independently secure.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Is the Radian RFing? A friend of mine is trying to get 3 across in her Prius.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

no it's FF I couldn't get it RF'ing plus the other seats plus enough room for DH and I as we are both tall people


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

You are my hero! I would love to be able to fit three across in a Prius. You give me hope.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

FYI, you can try a turbo, but honestly, it stinks for 3 across. If you buy it, make SURE you can return it. It is so wide across the back that it just doesn't work. I have a prius, too ('05) - 3 across for us means we use a vest for the kid in the center, with one RF radian and one recaro vivo booster outboard.

Britax parkway is probably what you want. Not as cheap, but cheaper than a new car with icky gas mileage. Wish I had one instead of the vivo......I think I might swing 3 across with 2 parkways and the radian, but haven't got to try it out....


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

That's GREAT news. Now if I can just talk my husband into baby #3...


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

vrclay- at least that is one less obstacle in the way









I will have to head out to babies r us at some point to see if we can try out some different boosters. The big kid booster from evenflo fit but it just feels kinda flimsy especially compared to the monteray. But it fits her well so i think if push comes to shove we will stick with that one


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats! I'm trying to find a three across combo for my DH's Vibe come September. It's got a crazy small back seat!

The Big Kid is perfectly fine as long as the belt fit is good, it's not very new, we've been handing them out for 3+ years through Safe Kids in our county. The TurboBooster doesn't feel stronger, IMO, they are similar, but both are perfectly safe options!


----------

